# Sch (all breed) orientation San DIEGO!?



## d0r2kdafullest (Jan 8, 2009)

looking for san diego sch clubs for all breeds,

i just want to attend the class to spectate and maybe eval my pup. 

Thx for all help!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

There is a section called dog training references, you can post here and get some good recommendations. They can find trainers in your area.
Leerburg.com Discussion Forum: Viewing list of forums
I still think you are better off in a club setting so you owe me a 6 pk of beer for finding this for you! lol here are Schutzhund clubs by area

USA - Club List


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

ok now you owe me a case of beer, that is my finder fee! lol 
I looked at that link I posted above and this is what I found. You have to see if they are willing to work with an APBT. Some people will not. I would suggest calling them and asking them if you can watch a training session first before you bring your pup. It's the best place to shut up and watch what is going on around you. The clubs we have out here are very serious and we get peopled that come and go all the time. Once they see how much work goes into it they decide they do not want do Sch. I know for our club you have to be working on a title in order to stay a member. That way we keep the people out that just want to do bite work. You have to do tracking and ob. Most clubs train Sch and various ring sports so I guess it's up to you what you want to do with you dog. I do know that if you want a personal protection dog, especially an APBT they may turn you away. good luck I hope it works out for you.

San Diego Diensthund Club
Sunny Baik
3061 Quince Street
San Diego, CA 92104
619-972-6753
San Diego Schutzhund Club
Danlee Mitchell 4809 Felton Street
San Diego, CA 92116
619-281-1944


----------



## d0r2kdafullest (Jan 8, 2009)

wow thx a lot i really appreciate you helping me as well ! i will call them and i will just go out there to spectate. maybe i can see how they are working their dogs and try it out at home, (bite work for me isn't what i want YET) i want him to be able to go around with me on/off leash and be able to follow commands. i will get into serious pp work after he's 1 and a half or something =)

btw his out command is getting there, and he can down on command now ! =):woof:


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

you are from san diego?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

d0r2kdafullest said:


> wow thx a lot i really appreciate you helping me as well ! i will call them and i will just go out there to spectate. maybe i can see how they are working their dogs and try it out at home, (bite work for me isn't what i want YET) i want him to be able to go around with me on/off leash and be able to follow commands. i will get into serious pp work after he's 1 and a half or something =)
> 
> btw his out command is getting there, and he can down on command now ! =):woof:


If you want to do bitework you have to get the pup out and work on prey drive. You can start SCH with a pup when they are done teething. they will not put the dog in defense but instead work on prey drive and grip. Don't wait till a year old to do this. by the time the pup is 1- 1.5 they should have him on a sleeve. Ground work is important, go to your first practice watch and learn. The trainer will tell you what is right for your puppy. good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## d0r2kdafullest (Jan 8, 2009)

PeanutsMommy said:


> you are from san diego?


feel like a ghost now. its been a while sorry hehe

yes i am from sd


----------

